
Ask HN: What's your best career advice for fresh employees? - eptakilo
Those who have 10+ years of experience, besides hard work and showing up on time, What&#x27;s your secret to succeed in the corporate world?
======
adamnemecek
Are you sure success in the corporate world is what you want?

~~~
muzuq
This x1000. Before you plan the next 10 years of your life in a certain
direction, spend some time ensuring thats actually the direction you want to
take.

Edit: Will also add, for entry-level success in the corporate world, learn to
do what your told, without hesitance or question.

------
JSeymourATL
Read books -- biographies can be especially helpful - Andy Grove, Bill Gates,
James Dyson, and Steve Jobs come to mind.

Scott Admas has an interesting reading list to make you make
influential/successful > [http://blog.dilbert.com/post/129784168866/the-
persuasion-rea...](http://blog.dilbert.com/post/129784168866/the-persuasion-
reading-list)

------
panchicore3
can you clarify/define "corporate world"? which is the other world?

